# Professional Photography and Health Insurance?



## NikonShooter82 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey All!

I am not certain if this topic is located elsewhere on the forum, but I figured it was a good place to start.  I am an novice photographer who is thinking about making the switch to full time professional photography.  Business is picking up and I barely have enough time to get it all done AND still keep a day job. (so far I have been able to move from full time to only part time at my day job)  My question is: What are the health insurance implications of being self employed and does anyone have any good advice on the matter. Resources, average cost, Health Insurance Plans for photographers, pitfalls to watch out for?  Any advice would be beneficial.  I currently have insurance through my day job, so I am o.k. for now.  I just want to have all of my ducks in a row before I would make any major switch.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2010)

You should consider joining a professional photographers association so you can qualify for group rates.

Have you spoken with an insurance agent about the differences between regular insurance and business insurance?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2010)

National Health Service in the UK don't need insurance


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2010)

The OP's location on planet earth ain't in the profile, so who knows.

What is the income tax rate like in the UK to pay for your NHS?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> The OP's location on planet earth ain't in the profile, so who knows.
> 
> What is the income tax rate like in the UK to pay for your NHS?



I'm selfemployed and pay about 20% on £40K NHS is very good value


----------



## NikonShooter82 (Dec 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> You should consider joining a professional photographers association so you can qualify for group rates.
> 
> Have you spoken with an insurance agent about the differences between regular insurance and business insurance?



I have been speaking with an insurance agent about all of my options, but I wanted some advice from the other side of things.  You know, life experience not just charts and graphs.  Could you direct me to some of the pro photo associations you are talking about, because the idea of a group rate sounds pretty nice.


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2010)

NikonShooter82 said:


> ....Could you direct me to some of the pro photo associations you are talking about, because the idea of a group rate sounds pretty nice.


 
Click right here.


----------

